# Analoger Temperaturwert runden



## Eigenheim_Bastler (20 Oktober 2021)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe einen Analogen Wert in REAL von einem Temperatursensor. Dieser Wert kann positiv oder negativ sein je nach Aussentemperatur.
Dabei werden aber X Stellen nach dem Koma angezeigt. Wie kann ich das am einfachsten auf 1. Stelle nach dem Koma begrenzen oder runden.


----------



## blackpeat (20 Oktober 2021)

Welches System nutzt du denn?

gibt bestimmt eine Round Funktion.


----------



## ioStart (20 Oktober 2021)

eine Möglichkeit ist, deine real-Zahl in eine Ganzzahl, also in eine  DINT umzuwandeln. Das hat oft Vorteile.
Um die Anzahl an gewünschten Kommastellen zu erreichen, einfach vorher mit 10 oder 100 multiplizieren und bei der Anzeige des DINT´s  einfach eine entsprechende Kommaposition einstellen


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (20 Oktober 2021)

Sorry, e!cockpit



ioStart schrieb:


> eine Möglichkeit ist, deine real-Zahl in eine Ganzzahl, also in eine  DINT umzuwandeln. Das hat oft Vorteile.
> Um die Anzahl an gewünschten Kommastellen zu erreichen, einfach vorher mit 10 oder 100 multiplizieren und bei der Anzeige des DINT´s  einfach eine entsprechende Kommaposition einstellen


So ähnlich habe ich dies bis jetzt gemacht, aber habe gedacht dass es vielleicht eine "fertige" oder einfachere Variante schon gibt.
Die Kommaposition zu definieren geht auch schlecht: habe teilweise 1-3 Stellen vor dem Komma.


----------



## Oberchefe (20 Oktober 2021)

> Die Kommaposition zu definieren geht auch schlecht: habe teilweise 1-3 Stellen vor dem Komma.


Die definiert man dann im DINT von rechts nach links, ist also immer an der gleichen Position


----------

